# River Wide Tree down on Lake Fork of the Gunnison



## phillersk (Apr 24, 2006)

You can still put in below the log?


----------



## Ty Tanner (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes. There was an eddy just on the otherside of the tree. Short steep scramble down the bank. Not sure where a raft could put in beyond the tree.


----------



## Tom R Chamberlain (Mar 13, 2005)

*Tree in the Lake Fork of the Gunnison 6-24-16*

Within the first mile of the Red Bridge to Gateview run on the Lake Fork of the Gunnison is a huge fresh-fallen pine tree all the way across the river. It is visible from above and not hard for kayakers to avoid (via eddy and portage) but rafters may find this sketchy.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

threads combined. 6-21-16


----------



## phillersk (Apr 24, 2006)




----------

